# Sandbridge (Yikes!) Report 9/18/04 AM



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Headed out the door this morning with DB77 and met up with NS4D and Highcap. Tossed out some finger mullet with some cut spot & blue to a slowly incoming tide.

C2H&G shows up and DB77 yells "FISH ON"  and proceeds to hook up. This fish is putting on a fight and takes him down the beach. Finally we see some leader and NS4D and myself hop in the water to help land what we think is a Big Drum. Wrong! When a set of teeth comes out of the water like in JAWS      , we high tail it out of there. Since I know it's a big shark now, I head back in the water, just watching my step a bit. Finally after a 30 minute fight, I am able to grab the shark by the tail and drag it up on the beach. Low and behold DB77 has landed a nice 5ft Sandtiger weighing in somewhere between 75-100#'s     . After a few pictures were taken, we tried to revive him, but no go on that, so Shark Steaks it is for everyone!

After the Shark catch, Highcap hooks into a fish and I grabbed the shock only to see the Puppy Drum laugh at us when the the knot at the hook comes undone  . Not to worry as HighCap proceeds to catch and land a nice Puppy soon afterward which was released  .

Next in line was NS4d who hooks up to what we think is another drum for a minute, but it wasn't. Another Sandtiger Shark, this time landed and was about 3 ft or a hair more. This shark was released.

HighCap the manages to land one more puppy, then C-Dog shows up as DB77 hooks up again to something nice. After another 30 minute fight this time we see it was only a BIG RAY which finally broke off in the wash. 

Left around 12:45pm with NS4d, C-Dog and HighCap still fishing!

Getting the grill fired up for some Shark Steaks tonight! HighCap will post the pictures later!

Dixie


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

They're making progress ,but they need to stick around till it ruffs up a bit tomorrow  prolly gonna need some brass ones  .....the R


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Getting Crappy*

All in all I picked up two nice drum, one of which slapped the bejesus outta me when I wanted him to pose for Al.

My first two drum.. nice ones and they were good fighters.

Battled another Cow nose or (something CDog called it) ray for around 30 minutes. Blew my reel up and tore my reel seat on the Tica. That thing was large. Got to see it, but it was the boss.

That first drum I landed was caught on only a 4/0 Circle hook. Daichi I think.

Al got another big fishie and will let him tell you the story.

Clouds got a little heavier after you two left and started raining. 

Weather was getting messy when I bailed, hauling probably 45lbs of shark steaks.  

Photo below of DB77 hooked up.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*In the wash*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Inspection*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Photo Op*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Business End*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Al's Turn*


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Photo Op*


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fishing you guys.. way to go... Nice pics Highcap... wish I could be there... can't wait for next week....


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Nice fishing you guys.. way to go... Nice pics Highcap... wish I could be there... can't wait for next week....


It was a great day. I learned a lot. Chest2Head let me try his Penn 525... Nice reel. Did not blow it up. I was really surprised as I have NEVER thrown a surf rod with a conventional reel.

I especially learned how NOT to tie a knot.

Next week should be good too. You can catch the Cow nose....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

First off it was nice to meet ya Dixie and DB.

That was a big arsed Butterfly ray you had on HighCap. I'm guessing at least 4' across.

After you and Al left, the wind picked up and it started to rain instead of drizzle. Looked around a little while later and I was the only person on the beach. Determined to catch a puppy, I got soaked untill 6pm and gave up. Managed two rat pups so I didn't get skunked but not what I was looking for.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Cdog,

Good to finally meet you as well! Wished I had more time to fish.

Hope to hook up again sometime soon.

Dixie


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> It was a great day. I learned a lot. Chest2Head let me try his Penn 525...


...and I let you catch those drummies on it too.  
Good day fishing with you guys.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

*Nice Fish Highcap56*

Nice shark! where were you all located in Sandbridge, down by Little Island Pier or on the base side?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Good Shark Recipe...*

Tried this tonight ... very tasty!

http://www.grilling-recipes.com/seafood/r1053.htm


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*YIKES is an understatement!*

NS4D-
Watch yourself dude. I need someone to fish with after the school is done. That must have been a shocker(almost a toother). YUK YUK.
TC 
P.S. I would not have been able to get that thing in! Great catch, even greater story. Thanks for the story and report!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TC said:


> NS4D-
> Watch yourself dude. I need someone to fish with after the school is done. That must have been a shocker(almost a toother). YUK YUK.
> TC
> P.S. I would not have been able to get that thing in! Great catch, even greater story. Thanks for the story and report!


it was a 3 stooges moment when me and steve saw the shark in the wash....dem teeths will scare the bejezus outta ya!....ain't gonna grab no shock....in the wash!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*sand tigers*

Aren't they protected in V. A.? I really don't know. I heard they are in N.C..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not that I can find in Va. But you are right, they are illegal to possess in NC.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Body Boarder Packed it in...*

Was getting a little Motion Lotion yesterday at the local Chevron and showing our fish photos to a guy I know that works there.

There was a young guy there (maybe 17 or 18) and he asked where we caught the shark.

When I told him Sandbridge area, he started asking about the pier area and I told him that they had caught them there too...

He said he is going to find a new spot for Body Boarding!  

Looked up info on that critter last night and see that they are basically optimistic bottom feeders, yet I would not want to get my foot in the way of those teeth.

I was examining his dental hardware and did not realize that one of those slicers had gone all the way to the bone in my middle finger until I saw the blood. 

They will cut through you like butter.  

(Jaws music playing....... Da Dum....Da Dum..  )


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Business End*

Maybe I won't wade out to the sandbar at low tide...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


>




true respect.....had a great time with ma Bruthas,on the sand.....yall missed a guddun...ANT and Jase!Wish yall were there.....


And rememba...ta watch where ya step....DB77's feesh was inside the 1stBar!........


Anutha thing...weren't targetin sharky's but was glad I had 100lbs test on ma hook end to swivel....thems teeth cut the line as I tried ta remove the hook!


NS4sharks


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Hey AL and Clay

Sorry I missed fishing with you guys while I was in town. Fished SBP on Friday and caught a bunch of big spot and a couple big croker. Enought for a fish fry yesterday. They were delicious!
I was on the way down to BB saturday morning but my old land cruiser beach buggy let me down. The battery kept dying and luckily I had one of those jump starters with me. That got me to Wally World where I purched a new battery. After having stalled in the middle of Princess Ann Blvd several times and not getting rearended, I decided to forget fishing and try to get back home. With the new battery I made it to north of Richmond where she died again. Hooked the battery booster to her and made it to within 10 miles of home and she died again. Called my wife to come get me. Took another charged battery back yesterday and got my buggy home. Now I got to figure why it won't recharge the battery. Might have to put it in the shop.
Anyway sure sorry I missed seeing them jaws being landed. Them teeth is wicked looking. I'll fish with you guys again someday I hope. 

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It could be your alternator. I had this happened to me before.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ken, sorry to hear about the buggy trouble. Hopefully its nothing serious. We'll see ya next time.


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

*Clay*

Best I can tell, it's legal to posess. Here's the shark statute for VA:

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/fr490.htm

It treats all sharks the same, minus horndogs.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Russ. Thats what I thought.


----------

